# Can My Pigeons Be Trained To Come Back To New Location?



## Sacred_Covenant (May 17, 2005)

I am fairly new to this site but I love it already.

My question is this. I brought my pigeons home on May 20th and they have been out flying and doing well. 

We have some neighbors who like to fuss about anything, and my husband thought it best to move our loft to the back yard. We have moved the loft and have now gotten all the birds except 4 back into the loft. The others are still out, we're trying to get them in. Will the birds be able to learn to come back to the loft now that it is in a different location?

The 4 that we have yet to catch fly over the loft but never fly down. I don't want to lose any of my babies. 

Also I keep trying the little trick about rattling seed in a coffee can to get them back in but it doesn't seem to work. Please help.

Thank you,
Loretta


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

They might take a couple of days before they realize that "home" is in a slightly different place. 

When you say "babies" -- do you mean that the birds have babies in the loft...or are you just referring to the birds as your babies?  

If you have youngsters in the nest -- you might have to consider hand raising them -- or fostering them under other parents. Or, you can watch and see where the birds go down for the night - and try and catch them (fishing nets work well).

If you just are calling your birds your babies..... don't worry too much.... they'll find the door eventually.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

to pigeon talk. What kind of pigeons did you get? Do they fly on the loft? Do they go to the old location? Did they enter thru the door or trap? Are they hungry? Do you have any babies almost ready to fly but not yet? You could use them as examples by tossing them thru the door. Have the other bird caged up except the babies. With supervision you could let some babies walk around near the loft it might encourage the 4 to come down and make themselves at home.


----------



## Sacred_Covenant (May 17, 2005)

*Thank you both for answering*

I do appreciate your quick replies. I was so worried that I would lose my babies. Which brings me to one of your questions. I am just referring to my birds as my babies. They have all been out flying. When I first got them I keep them in for 2 weeks to let them get used to the loft and their new home. Then I let them out to fly around for the first time.They love to fly. 

They are white homing pigeons by the way. 

I am training them for dove releases.

I caught one more and put it safely with the others in the loft but there are still 4 out and one of the 4 I have no idea of its' whereabouts. The other 3 always come back to me but they are on top of our home.

I think the reason for this is that is the closest place to where their loft was.

I originally had various types of birds and my husband built a wired aviary for them at the back of my shed, when I decided I wanted to start a dove release business more than anything, I sold most of my cockatiels and my husband closed in the aviary with lumber and built the necessary perches, etc. and this is what the pigeons have known as home from day one.

All we did was move the loft from our front yard or rather side yard to our back yard, but I can not seem to get the other 3 to go to the new location.

None of them came directly to the new location, we had to get them in and take them ourselves, using the trap door of course. 

If they are not on the roof or flying, they are on a nearby power line. 

I really want them to come home. I am so afraid that they are hungry and have not found anything to eat or drink.

I am listed as sacred_covenant_777 on yahoo messenger if anyone has it.

Thank you for your help,
Loretta Sherman
Sacred Covenant Christian Dove Release
www.sacredcovenantchristiandoverelease.org


----------



## Sacred_Covenant (May 17, 2005)

*Sorry About The Link*

I apologise for placing the link and thus under my name. I am so used to doing it in my email signiture that I guess it is habit

Loretta 





Sacred_Covenant said:


> I do appreciate your quick replies. I was so worried that I would lose my babies. Which brings me to one of your questions. I am just referring to my birds as my babies. They have all been out flying. When I first got them I keep them in for 2 weeks to let them get used to the loft and their new home. Then I let them out to fly around for the first time.They love to fly.
> 
> They are white homing pigeons by the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think moving their coop messed them up a little but, but with time they should return. Did you keep them in only for two weeks? 

Coax the 4 babies off the power line with their seed bowl that they are used to, until they come down. Catch them if they don't go in, once they are inside I would try to get them back out each day for a week with the training cage until they are used to their new area. You can use a long pole with net for catching them if you can't grab them, like what is used to catch a fish in.

You might want to also use the seed can method, for getting them to return. Shake the feed can when they are outside and let them see what is in it. if you are consistent they will soon relate the shaking of the can with seed to "it's feeding time, let's go in."

Treesa


----------



## Sacred_Covenant (May 17, 2005)

*Thank You Treesa*

I am so hopeing that I can get them back in. I came up with a new idea that I pray will work, when my husband built the loft for me, we used one of those big square cages that you keep pet rabbits,etc in that just sits on the ground for their "introduction to their new area" space. I just took the door off and fixed it so that it would only open one way and that was used for the trap. Anyway I went back and took the cage off of the loft and put it back up on the back of the shed where their loft used to be and I put some food inside and I pray this will bring them in so that I can catch them. We have been using a net for catching them but its more like a fishermans net. Has short handle.

In answer to your question, yes I kept them in for only 2 weeks. They did beautifully in coming back every time I let them fly. 

I will post a pic of where they are and what their cage/trap looks like for you.
They are all seen hanging out on top of our roof, their loft is just below . The 3 are up on the roof and the loft is now in the back yard.

Loretta


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Loretta,

What a lovely picture! The neighbors should be thrilled to see those birds flying. I have a neighbor who actually called us and asked us to let him know what time they would be going outside so he could watch.

If you do the training cage with them, once they are in the new location, send them thru the bobs again, several times(maybe even a week), let them explore the area outside the coop so they can get an idea of its new location. They should have no trouble getting used to it, especially if it only took them two weeks to home! I was tought to keep mine in for 3 to 4 weeks.

If you want your pigeons to fly directly on their coop you can teach them by throwing soft nerf balls at them when they land on your roof or telephone wire. It is a little work, and you have to be consistent, but once they fly right to the coop, it is worth it. These white pigeons are easy target for hawk attacks, and it is good to get them inside when they are home.

Treesa


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

You were very lucky to have them for only 2 weeks and they homed! Great stuff.

When you get hold of them I am sure that they will come into the new loft as they did with the first


----------



## Sacred_Covenant (May 17, 2005)

Thank you Jiggs, 

I am especially proud of my sweeties, knowing now that most have said that they kept theirs in for 3-4weeks. 

I was told by the man I bought them from that they could be let out at 2

I am so looking forward to having more but right now I can't afford another $300 to get another 21.


I had originally gotten 21 but I lost one to a broken neck, one was shot, and the other we have no clue about. I pray that it will come home as well but after what happened to the one, we are a little optomistic.

That is the reason we moved their loft, to get them used to flying around way back in our back yard and not our side and front. We have one neighbor that everyone wishes would move and he threathened to kill them if they were on his property. He's one of those who thinks he owns the world and everything in it. All of our other neighbors love them.

Well I better hush for awhile. Thanks again

Loretta


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Lost*

Did your lost bird come home? Dear Lord, PLease bring these birds home safe. Amen.


----------



## Sacred_Covenant (May 17, 2005)

Thank you so much for the prayer for my baby dove. I have not seen him again. We have 18 now and I pray that once we start training on Saturday that they will all come back home. 

It starts getting dark here around 7pm so I have started feeding them at 6:30pm in hopes that I can let them out around 6:30 and they can fly a little and then quickly come back into their loft. 

I have a trap on each side of the front of the loft but the birds really don't seem to like them. Is there a way to get them to easily use their traps.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

SC

If I understand you then you are feeding at 6:30 and then want them to fly.

I think you should let them fly at 5:30 and ring your can at 6:30 then they should trap as they will be slightly hungry then


----------



## Sacred_Covenant (May 17, 2005)

Thanks I'll try that


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Loretta,

Please review the advice we gave you on this thread, to make sure it has been followed. I do believe also, as stated earlier the birds might have been released too soon, as well as the coop being moved during the training.

Also, please keep all your questions on the original thread from now one, so we have history on the original problem and advice already given, and we can re-address, as this gets confusing with alot of different posts going on.

Thanks

Treesa


----------



## Sacred_Covenant (May 17, 2005)

Thank you Tereesa... I was thinking that with each new issue that I needed to post a new message. Thanks for letting me know I can see where that could get confusing.

I tried all the ways given, the little nerf ball did get them off our roof but now they are on top of our neighbors roof  

I let them out as Jiggs suggested and of course, they are still out So now I am lost  


Maybe they will come home. When they do come in, I am wondering if I should just keep them in


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Loretta,

You have to be consistent for two weeks or less, everyday. When they go out and come down chase them off any and all buildings and telephone lines with the nerf ball until they land on their coop. If you are not consistent and skip a day, they will be confused and continue to sit on the roof. It is hair pulling, but if they know you mean business, day in day out, they will learn. The reward for the hard work will pay off once your little white angels make their descent on their coop, or flight deck. You will be pleased and your neighbors too!

Let them out in the morning when they are very hungry, then have their breakfast waiting for them when they come in. No food should be left overnight for them to pick up before they fly.

Once they eat, remove the feeders until they come in after their P.M. flight. That is when they should have dinner. 

Do you have someone who has pigeons that can be help you a few times?
My father, showed me the ropes when I was a little girl, that really gave me a jump start.

Treesa


----------



## Sacred_Covenant (May 17, 2005)

*Would It Be Better To Keep Them In A Couple Of Weeks*

I am going to try to do this to the letter. And I hope this works. I am wondering do I need to keep them inside their loft { once they come back in }
for the 2 weeks and not let them out or should I let them out to fly?

Also I was told that if I wanted them to train that I needed to feed them once a day. 

I really don't care what step I use as long as it works for them.

I told my husband that the next round of young that we get they will be kept in for at least 3 weeks and there will definitely not be a relocation of the loft lol 


Thanks alot,
Loretta


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

SC

I agree with previous posts as they should be hungry when let out and KNOW that their feed will be there in an hour when they get back.

I think I would agree with you and when they come in keep them in for a while longer and make sure your feeding schedule is always the same so they can get used to it. You should maybe think of re-training them to trap as it seems that they do not know how to do this. (I was thinking of covering your landing board with mesh - put them outside when hungry for an hour - then feed at the regular time and let them trap) Do this until they are adept at trapping. (I am busy doing this at the moment)

Then one day remove the mesh and put them on the landing board (and all the while at the same time of day 1 hour before feeding time) and see if they take off. Make sure that while you are training them to trap that you shake a can or bell or whistle when you put the food down thus they assosiate this with food and should come down out of the air and trap as they hear the whistle etc and know it is chow time. i.e. whistle + same time of day = chow time.

When they have been doing this for quite a while then you should start your training as described in the very informative sticky threads on the various racing threads right here on this forum.

I hope someone else could help if this is not correct as I am still a beginner but planning this way of training from the info learnt here.


----------

